# Leaving my gaggia classic switched on?



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Morning all. On days like today when I work from home, I'll likely drink more coffee than usual. Is it 'safe' to leave my Gaggia switched on for most of the day, rather than turn it off and then have to warm it up again an hour (or less!) later?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes you'll be ok with that, obviously it will use electricity , and I found with mine ,a small flush of water to cool the group head before use was beneficial if it has been sitting for a while .


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I have almost never switched off mine for the past 4 months (maybe switched off a few times when away for a few days). The flush is required because otherwise water will start flowing after 15+ seconds and not after the usual 5. The small flushing is also probably required to bring the machine to temp.

I am not sure but I think my thermostat is not working well the past few day and it could be because I am leaving it all so much - this requires much more investigation and to be honest it is not easy to reach conclusive results.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks both. It won't be a regular thing, so sounds like it'll be more than fine.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

A related question.... If you leave the Gaggia on, do you add fresh water before each use?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

No - but make sure the reservoir is not at minimum.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Also, If you have run the reservoir low, ensure you run some water through the head for a few seconds!


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Agree with what has been said.

A simple 13amp timer is also a good piece of kit to turn on/off at specific times but that is more for energy saving.


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

How much do you think it costs to keep an espresso machine running all day?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Peanuts!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)




----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Anyone use a Belkin WeMo switch? Can set timers and control using your phone


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Many people them here. They can do the job just fine.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

koi said:


> Anyone use a Belkin WeMo switch? Can set timers and control using your phone


Be absolutely lost without my WeMo. great addition to a coffee machine, works very well over 3G so i get a nice hot machine when i come home


----------

